# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Взрывные поздравления на свадьбе.

## Уралочка

*Взрывные поздравления на свадьбе.*

Как вручить подарки на свадьбе таким образом, чтобы гости и молодожены не уснули под монотонное чтение открыточников?
Предлагаю вашему вниманию "Поздравительную БОМБУ" из пяти зарядов! Зал взорвет ТОЧНО! 
5 ВАРИАНТОВ ГРУППОВЫХ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ ОТ ГОСТЕЙ. Ярких, как вспышка. Быстрых, как молния. 
Это запомнится и молодым и гостям праздника. Скучно не будет точно!

Спасибо Елене Львовне за помощь!!!! :Tender: 

В комплект входит: тексты, музыкальное оформление, ВИДЕО всех эпизодов поздравлений.

*СтОимость комплекта 1500р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Разговорчивая

Леночка я первая пишу отзыв на этот блок))))). :Yahoo:  Провела на свадьбе. Всем очень понравилось!!! Молодые были в восторге!!! Действительно ново, не затянуто, в общем СУПЕР!!!!!  Очень люблю твои блоки!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Спасибо!!!

----------


## никанора

Хочу поблагодарить Лену за её творчество, за интересную подачу материала. Все её блоки яркие, заводные, динамичные, и что немаловажно, они универсальны и просты в использовании.

И коли я отписываюсь в этой теме, хочу сказать о блоке
 «Взрывное поздравление».

«Поздравительная церемония», это всегда обязательный и важный момент свадьбы и юбилея. И очень часто он проходит однообразно, а порой затянуто и монотонно.
Так вот именно Ленин блок  «Взрывное поздравление», украсит этот момент Вашего  праздника, сделает его ярким, незабываемым и необычным. «Поздравительная церемония» пройдёт весело, драйвово и быстро. Кто ещё не приобрел, покупайте, и вы убедитесь в этом сами, тем более что этот блок до конца мая можно купить по акции. Зря рекомендовать не буду.

Лена, респект! :040:  Огромное спасибо за тот материал, который у меня, благодаря Вам уже работает! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

> Хочу поблагодарить Лену за её творчество, за интересную подачу материала. Все её блоки яркие, заводные, динамичные, и что немаловажно, они универсальны и просты в использовании.
> Лена, респект! Огромное спасибо за тот материал, который у меня, благодаря Вам уже работает!


Ой как с утра приятно прочитать такое. :Tender:  Огромное спасибо за отзыв. Рада,что моё творчество Вам нравится. 
Успехов и больше положительных эмоций!!!! С ув. Елена.

----------


## Sveto4ка

Елена, здравствуйте! Хочу приобрести этот блок. Подскажите как это можно сделать? Спасибо.

----------


## Пермячка

> Ой как с утра приятно прочитать такое. Огромное спасибо за отзыв. Рада,что моё творчество Вам нравится. 
> Успехов и больше положительных эмоций!!!! С ув. Елена.


Леночка! Хочу вновь высказать Вам слова благодарности за "Взрывные поздравления". Провела их на свадьбе из 100 человек. Как радовались гости, что им не придется читать открытки (при этом долго искать очки, потому что свои забыли дома), а восторг молодоженов не передать словами.....Главное, что все прошло быстро, не затянуто и при этом очень, очень весело! Браво автору!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка! Хочу вновь высказать Вам слова благодарности за "Взрывные поздравления". Провела их на свадьбе из 100 человек.  все прошло быстро, не затянуто и при этом очень, очень весело! Браво автору!


Самое главное - не затягивать!!! Отлично,что всё получилось. Спасибочки за отзыв. Поздравляшки действительно часто выручают.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ураган

Лена здравствуйте можно приобрести блок?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена здравствуйте можно приобрести блок?


Конечно можно. Приобретайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ураган

Лена перевела деньги за поздравления.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена перевела деньги за поздравления.


Ссылочку отправила. встречайте.

----------


## Ураган

Леночка благодарю за поздравляшки.Всё просто на одном дыхании.Гости с начала были удивлены ,а потом вошли в кураж.Всё просто супер.Большоё при большое СПАСИБО.

----------


## svet-lala

Елена, здравствуйте. Меня зовут Светлана, я еще новичок на форуме, но так хочется стать постоянным жителем. столько позитива наверное ни на одном сайте не найдешь. хотела у Вас спросить можно приобрести Взрывные поздравления и "Бабушки зажигай"? очень хочется попробовать эту вкуснотищу на своих гостях. Если можно, то номер карточки у Вас тот же?

----------


## svet-lala

Леночка- слова восхищения Вам за этот блок. таких поздравлений еще не было. В субботу включила их в свою программу. при чем начала с бабушек и дедушек. так они заразили всех своими криками "Поможем", что весь вечер с этими словами все ходили. А когда поздравляли друзья -то их громовое ДА - слышали соседние улицы. мой ди-джей от избытка эмоций (в зале было много его друзей) подпрыгивал и орал вместе со всеми. Еще раз огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка- слова восхищения Вам за этот блок. таких поздравлений еще не было. 
> мой ди-джей от избытка эмоций (в зале было много его друзей) подпрыгивал и орал вместе со всеми. Еще раз огромное спасибо!!!


Как здОрово!!!!! :Yahoo:  Сама использую эти поздравления и постоянно кайфую! Спасибо за отзыв!!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## Марина Николенко

Ленуся  привет!!!я это хочу!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленуся  привет!!!я это хочу!!!


Конечно,приобретайте.с ув. Елена.

----------


## nfnbfyf

Лена!!!! И снова здравствуйте!!!!! Сегодня хочу приобрести вашу изюминку-поздравления на свадьбе. Жду вас на форуме!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена!!!! И снова здравствуйте!!!!! Сегодня хочу приобрести вашу изюминку-поздравления на свадьбе. Жду вас на форуме!!!


Я всегда по возможности на форуме, не обязательно специально меня ждать  :Grin:  В воскресение улетаю в Москву, но всё равно буду выходить на связь. с ув. Елена.

----------


## nfnbfyf

Лена! Отправила! Последние цифры 96. С уважением Татьяна.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена! Отправила! Последние цифры 96. С уважением Татьяна.


Ссылочка в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

Вот такие фотографии сегодня порадовали меня. Ульяночка - спасибо!!!!

[IMG][img]http://*********net/7329518.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********net/7328494.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Ураган

Леночка благодарю за поздравляшки. Всё просто на одном дыхании.Гости с начала были удивлены ,а потом вошли в кураж.Всё просто супер.Большоё при большое СПАСИБО.Фото выше выставила лена.

----------


## Зосик

Елена, добрый вечер! Кроплю над сценарием юбилея-"Настоящий мужчина". Приглашено 50 человек, юбилей в таком количестве гостей у меня первый. Застряла на поздравлениях гостей. Практически одна родня. Подойдет ли ваш блок для юбилея? Спасибо. И еще очень хочется ваш "Перепой".

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый вечер! Кроплю над сценарием юбилея-"Настоящий мужчина". Приглашено 50 человек, юбилей в таком количестве гостей у меня первый. Застряла на поздравлениях гостей. Практически одна родня. Подойдет ли ваш блок для юбилея? Спасибо. И еще очень хочется ваш "Перепой".


Ответила в личку. с ув. Елена.

----------


## цветик - семицветик

спасибо Леночки за такую вкусняшку, блок универсальный можно и под юбилей переделать, все пробовала

----------

Уралочка (22.11.2016)

----------

